# BMWNA Response on Titanium Trimmed Dials



## DCC (Apr 16, 2002)

I'm with BMW of North America, LLC and your Owners' Circle posting has been
forwarded to me for response. It has come to my attention that there was a
mistake in the brochure, the titanium rings around the instrument cluster are
not included in the 540 for 2003. I apologize for the inconvenience this has
caused.

Thank you for contacting BMW, 

Sincerely,
Karen Labatzky
BMW Customer Relations Representative
800-831-1117




:thumbdwn:


----------

